# Simple Mesh Bracelet !



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

Well Anonimists, i was skeptical about mesh bracelets, but since i saw then on many Professionales the mesh was growing on me. 

I pulled the trigger on the most simple and beautiful to my taste, i find it very comfortable and looks pretty solid... Not need to pay the money of the German brand for sure. 

I present the first one on Strap Code mesh :


----------



## torromoto (Apr 9, 2010)

Very nice..All I need to do know is modify it to fit the MILITARE.


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

The second one :


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

Love them both--I was surprised to see your change of heart. I just got the second "gun metal" mesh bracelet for my second Drass-cased Nimo--pictures in due time--the gun metal offerings are very hard to find, but I will reveal the secrets when I get a moment to take pictures. Stay tuned.

Peter


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

timefleas said:


> Love them both--I was surprised to see your change of heart. I just got the second "gun metal" mesh bracelet for my second Drass-cased Nimo--pictures in due time--the gun metal offerings are very hard to find, but I will reveal the secrets when I get a moment to take pictures. Stay tuned.
> 
> Peter


Yes Peter... this bracelet is just well made very nice... we still waiting for your second part of the Notturnale review my friend... I have mine back with no dirt inside !!!!


----------



## Jon Butcher (Jun 22, 2012)

Very nice, what brand bracelet is this ?


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

Jon Butcher said:


> Very nice, what brand bracelet is this ?


Strape Code (www.strapcode.com )


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Nelson - Yes I'm not much for meshes and prefer bracelets but it's growing on me as as well. Also, looking forward to Peter's drass treated Nimo with the gun metal mesh......


----------



## Akerue (Oct 30, 2009)

Looks great Nelson.

I have to say these Nimo's look better with the "Staib style" mesh with the bar at the endlinks instead of the "omega style" open end meshes. 
Might have to pick one up in the future...


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

Akerue said:


> Looks great Nelson.
> 
> I have to say these Nimo's look better with the "Staib style" mesh with the bar at the endlinks instead of the "omega style" open end meshes.
> Might have to pick one up in the future...


1000% YES...thats why i choose this one... better so far for my taste !


----------



## Dan1947 (Aug 5, 2011)

Nelson, I made the same purchase two months ago from StrapCode and could not be happier.


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

Third one !


----------



## ericfeuer (Feb 8, 2007)

Dan, Love that High Polish Flattened Shark Mesh!!! I have a brushed non flattened mesh not from STrapCode and it looks good too but I like the flat even better!!! I especially like the mesh with no bar at the lugs although its just personal preference...I will get one of the polished flats for sure....I wasnt sure how the polished would look with the mostly brushed Pro but it actually looks great. Does it look good in person w the polished mesh on brushed watch head?


----------



## Dan1947 (Aug 5, 2011)

On the wrist I think it looks even better.



ericfeuer said:


> Dan, Love that High Polish Flattened Shark Mesh!!! I have a brushed non flattened mesh not from STrapCode and it looks good too but I like the flat even better!!! I especially like the mesh with no bar at the lugs although its just personal preference...I will get one of the polished flats for sure....I wasnt sure how the polished would look with the mostly brushed Pro but it actually looks great. Does it look good in person w the polished mesh on brushed watch head?
> 
> View attachment 768339


----------



## b2s (Nov 25, 2006)

They all look right at home. I am a big fan of the Omega style mesh, but agree that the Staib style mesh fit nimo better. 

Cheers


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

Actually if you bead blast a SS bracelet with Al Oxide it will take on the gun metal color (Pretty close to drass). More passes the darker it gets. Here is a vintage Seiko case I did for a friend that wanted the effect. Note the gloss is because it was then clear teflon coated. We later did a mesh bracelet also, but I can't find a picture:


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

Samanator.... can you explain this picture from Anonimo Spa


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

Not a mesh fan but that doesn't look too bad. And yes Strapcode has some good products. I have ordered from them several times before.


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

nelsondevicenci said:


> Samanator.... can you explain this picture from Anonimo Spa


Not really they are just token shots other than the case polishing in the middle. The case above the guard on some other polishing system on the right really does not show anything.

Since these processes can darken my guess is that Anonimo applies some form of sealer to keep them stable.


----------

